# Teenager sells kidney for ipad2



## TLSS_N (Jun 2, 2011)

Zheng shows scar on his stomach after kidney removal surgery.​
A teenager in Huaishan, Anhui Province has sold one of his kidneys to buy an iPad2 tablet computer, as reported by SZTV on June 1.

The 17-year-old man surnamed Zheng, a freshman in high school, got connected with a kidney-selling agent through the internet, who pledged to pay him 20,000 yuan ($3,084.45 ) for one of his kidneys.

On April 28 of this year, Zheng went to Chenzhou, Hunan Province to have his kidney removed under the supervision of three so-called middlemen, and received 22,000 yuan ($3,392.97). Then he returned home with a laptop and an iPhone.

Zheng's mother discovered her son's new electronic products and forced him to reveal how he came to afford them. Then she took Zheng to Chenzhou and reported the matter to local police. The three agents' telephones have not been answered since that time.

Chenzhou 198 Hospital, where Zheng had his surgery, has no qualifications for kidney transplantation, according to SZTV reporters.

The hospital has denied any connection with the kidney removal operation, and has said that its urology department is contracted to a businessman in Fujian.[/p]

source


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh gosh.. marxism.. how this cruel world work :/.
Money is everything. This is just crazy...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2011)

What's the point, guys? Ugh.


----------



## tagzard (Jun 2, 2011)

I would do it.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

WTH is this world coming to?
Selling your body parts for electronics!? I mean seriously!


----------



## machomuu (Jun 2, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> WTH is this world coming to?
> Selling your body parts for electronics!? I mean seriously!


And an iPad 2 of all things...


----------



## Raika (Jun 2, 2011)

And when the inevitable iPad3 is out, he's gonna sell his other kidney...

Dammit, what is this blasphemy?


----------



## tagzard (Jun 2, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your right *YOU CAN'T EVEN JAILBREAK IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mantis41 (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm not sure why this made me chuckle.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jun 2, 2011)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure why this made me chuckle.


Same. And to be honest, I'm not that surprised; There are some real idiots out there.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 2, 2011)

FUCK YAY LETS SELL MY INTERNAL ORGANS FOR SOMETHING OF LESS VALUE TO ME AND WILL PROBABLY BE OUTDATED IN THE NEXT YEAR!


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 2, 2011)

What ever happened to getting a part time job


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 2, 2011)

I know Apple products cost an arm and a leg, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## boombox (Jun 2, 2011)

That's disgusting!
People like this shouldn't even be on this earth... ¬_¬


----------



## Dter ic (Jun 2, 2011)

we live in a materialistic world.


----------



## Ikki (Jun 2, 2011)

That is so sad.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 2, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> WTH is this world coming to?
> Selling your body parts for electronics!? I mean seriously!



Well how is it any different then someone donating their kidney for nothing?

At least the donor in this case got some cash. And it's not like you need 2 kidneys anyways.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

i won't go as far as selling body parts. i know i have it inside me for a reason.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's about saving a life.


----------



## LiNkZoR (Jun 2, 2011)

Atleast he did something productive, instead of farming WoW gold.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 2, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But in this case, the Buyer is probally gonna get quadruple what he paid the kid


----------



## bdacanay (Jun 2, 2011)

Stuff like this happens all the time nowadays. Just the other day a woman paid me 20 dollars for my sperm. I needed the money for gas, so I accepted. Now there's some woman running around with MY sperm, and who knows what she'll do with it.

I also had to transplant skin from my foot to my ass from when I was badly burned. Now I can't grow butt hair... I guess I'd rather have a hairless ass than an ass without skin. But now I have nothing to keep the leftover poop from being noticed on my butt.

I don't feel bad for this kid at all. It was his decision and nobody elses. I'd sell my soul for a pint of Gatorade G2. It's delicious.


----------



## Warrior522 (Jun 2, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I know Apple products cost an arm and a leg, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, money is everything in this world.
I can feel the desperation in this guys mind.. Sadly, he chose to take this path to get to what he wanted.


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 2, 2011)

And I thought I've heard enough screwed up stories today


----------



## Necron (Jun 2, 2011)

bdacanay said:
			
		

> Just the other day a woman paid me 20 dollars for my sperm. I needed the money for gas, so I accepted.


You are cheap man.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 2, 2011)

crazy fucking apple-tards will do anything to get their precious overpriced apple crap!


----------



## Zerousen (Jun 2, 2011)

This is something that even iFish would frown upon.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Jun 2, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> i won't go as far as selling body parts. i know i have it inside me for a reason.


yes of course. just like the appendix amirite?


----------



## Pyrmon (Jun 2, 2011)

You need one kidney to live. You have two. iPad is awesome. Laptop is nice. A few thousand dollars left over is really cool. Taking all of those facts in account, I don't think it's a bad idea. Actually, I'm off to sell one of my kidneys, half of my liver and maybe a lung or two. Then I'll get myself a nice bionic arm. Thanks for giving me the idea!


----------



## Dter ic (Jun 2, 2011)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> This is something that even iFish would frown upon.



bah, he is rich enough to afford loads of iDevices, he doesn't need to sell his organs.



Spoiler








maybe iFish should tell him to sell his organs


----------



## heartgold (Jun 2, 2011)

That's screwed, I'd do it for another person I care about but over an electronic...o come on.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jun 2, 2011)

You know...you people act like it wasn't his choice.  He sold it of his own will.  What the hell do you care what he did with the money he got?  He wanted something, he sacrificed for it.  If it ends badly for him, guess what?  His fault.  

His action, his body, his money.  It's all up to him, you people have no say in it.


----------



## iFish (Jun 2, 2011)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> This is something that even iFish would frown upon.



That is where you're wrong. :3

(Kidding, I really don't care what other people do with their body parts, it's their choice...)

And yes, I read this thread for the inevitable mention of me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Dter, that was an inside joke with shlong~


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 2, 2011)

this kid needs to get a fucking life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I always knew Apple sheep were stupid...but this take a whole new level of STUPiD


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> this kid needs to get a fucking life
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is his life.


----------



## iFish (Jun 2, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> this kid needs to get a fucking life
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love how you know somebody's intelligence by the technology they buy.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 2, 2011)

More info I got from Gizmodo about the same news:-

20,000 yuan is about $3,000, so he got a little more than just an iPad 2 but he's starting to feel ill as his health is deteriorating. His mother, who had no idea what her son was planning, tried to get in contact with the kidney broker but to no one's surprise, has been unable to reach him. Hopefully, Zheng can bounce back from this and live a healthy life.[/p]

Retard, that's all I can say. Organs to get Electronics....Wow...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, I  heard of the term "it costs you an arm and a leg", but now it changed.. "it costs you a kidney"!


----------



## Depravo (Jun 2, 2011)

Selling an important body part for a piece of 'fad' technology that will be obsolete in six months? What a fucking idiot.

He should have sold his brain instead. He'd get a high price because clearly he never used it.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 2, 2011)

Maybe he could travel to a galaxy far far away and have the Sith use their skills to convert the Ipad into a artificial kidney for him.   They did crazy stuff for Darth Vader why not him?


----------



## Fudge (Jun 2, 2011)

Thats kinda worth it if you think about it


----------



## machomuu (Jun 2, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> Maybe he could travel to a galaxy far far away and have the Sith use their skills to convert the Ipad into a artificial kidney for him.   They did crazy stuff for Darth Vader why not him?


That's not possible, he'd have to time travel to "long, long ago" first.


----------



## iFish (Jun 2, 2011)

Fudge said:
			
		

> Thats kinda worth it if you think about it



How? I don't see selling a part of your body worth it at all, unless it is to save somebody else's life.

Plus, now if he has a kidney failure, he won't have his other as a fail-safe.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 2, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And if he traveled back in time he would get his pathetic kidney back. Problem solved.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 2, 2011)

Fudge said:
			
		

> Thats kinda worth it if you think about it


For an iPad 2?  I've used an iPad 1, saw the new features in the iPad 2, and I disagree on either product being worth a kidney.


----------



## KingAsix (Jun 2, 2011)

Kidney removal must not be a major procedure for him to get away with something like that?

But on to the issue. He is stupid for selling his body  parts for a freaking ipad, but it's his body and with something like that, the damage is done and since he nows knows the people who did the removal weren't certified, he should be worried about being ok and not catching something.


----------



## Grawly (Jun 2, 2011)

smh if you say "what is this world coming to"
It's a strange idea and might end up hurting him in the end (if his left over kidney fails) but fuck if he wants to sell his kidney more power to him.
It's not like he's hurting anyone. In fact that kidney might save someone else.

EDIT: LOL HOW THE HELL DID I MISS THAT UNCERTIFIED PART HOLY SHIT he gonna die lol


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 2, 2011)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> What ever happened to getting a part time job


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2011)

Well with the new kidney app he got the better end of this deal
(sorry i had to do it)


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 2, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> ...He should have sold his brain instead. He'd get a high price because clearly he never used it.




+1


----------



## xist (Jun 2, 2011)

Anyone who surgically removes a 17 year old's kidney deserves a life sentence in my book. That's tantamount to biological [censored].


----------



## I am r4ymond (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't know the kind of world that we live in anymore. I'd be so glad if the 2012 "World-Destroyed" crap is true. That way, I don't have to hear or see this kind of nonsense.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 2, 2011)

xist said:
			
		

> That's tantamount to biological [censored].



biological rpape?


----------



## xist (Jun 2, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> xist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. Stupid censor....


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 2, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol! Nice one!


----------



## KevInChester (Jun 3, 2011)

It's actually quite possible to be born with 3, and I believe 4 Kidneys.  I'd definitely be tempted if I had 3


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 3, 2011)

KevInChester said:
			
		

> It's actually quite possible to be born with 3, and I believe 4 Kidneys.  I'd definitely be tempted if I had 3


But he had 2 kidneys? *Lost*


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 3, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> More info I got from Gizmodo about the same news:-
> 
> 20,000 yuan is about $3,000, so he got a little more than just an iPad 2 but he's starting to feel ill as his health is deteriorating. His mother, who had no idea what her son was planning, tried to get in contact with the kidney broker but to no one's surprise, has been unable to reach him. Hopefully, Zheng can bounce back from this and live a healthy life.[/p]
> 
> Retard, that's all I can say. Organs to get Electronics....Wow...




Doesn't everybody usually feel ill after a while because the body has to learn to compensate? 

If it gets worse, the mother could always take the kid to a hospital and get it checked out to make sure it was at least done properly.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Jun 3, 2011)

I should sell one of mine to pay for the rest of my copy of Alice: Madness Returns. I played the first for 10 years (still do), so thinking that I'll play the new one for that long, my Kidney will grow back by then, right?


----------



## m3rox (Jun 3, 2011)

MarcusRaven said:
			
		

> I should sell one of mine to pay for the rest of my copy of Alice: Madness Returns. I played the first for 10 years (still do), so thinking that I'll play the new one for that long, my Kidney will grow back by then, right?



Kidneys don't grow back...


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 3, 2011)

This guy pisses me the hell off! I just learned I may be losing one of mine and this moron goes and sales one of his! He was very lucky he had two healthy Kedneys!


----------



## m3rox (Jun 3, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> This guy pisses me the hell off! I just learned I may be losing one of mine and this moron goes and* sales* one of his! He was very lucky he had two healthy* Kedneys!*



...

You don't need it anyway.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 3, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> This guy pisses me the hell off! I just learned I may be losing one of mine and this moron goes and sales one of his! He was very lucky he had two healthy Kedneys!
> 
> It's HIS kidney y'know. If he feels like it, he can chop it into tiny cubes and make a tasty gulash.
> 
> ...



You'll get drunk quicker - that's pretty much it. If the other one starts failing though, you're in trouble.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 3, 2011)

Fucking ridiculous, is this guy. Selling a kidney just for some money for a laptop. Kids resolve these day's are based too much on electronic niceties. Peer pressure maybe, stupid resolve, definitely.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 3, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> Fucking ridiculous, is this guy. Selling a kidney just for some money for a laptop. Kids resolve these day's are based too much on electronic niceties. Peer pressure maybe, stupid resolve, definitely.



He did it for the money, methinks.

I take it that 3000 dolars would make him a made-man in his parts, so it's fairly understandable.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 3, 2011)

$3000 for a kidney? damn i'm gonna go sell both of mine and make 6k


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 3, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> This guy pisses me the hell off! I just learned I may be losing one of mine and this moron goes and sales one of his! He was very lucky he had two healthy Kedneys!
> 
> You know his kidney would have to match your body, otherwise your body will try to get rid of it.
> 
> QUOTE$3000 for a kidney? damn i'm gonna go sell both of mine and make 6k



And you'll last about a day before you collapse and die. And that day is being generous.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 3, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you not see this?


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 3, 2011)

They actually paid him more than they promised?  Those are some generous organ dealers.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 3, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...? See what?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 3, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The trollface, it meant that he was kidding.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 3, 2011)

There's a troll face in his post? I'm not seeing it....


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 3, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> $3000 for a kidney? damn i'm gonna go sell both of mine and make 6k



It's right there. Next to the ": lol :" face. There were no edits either. That has been there since he posted it.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't get the fuss about the iPad 2...

To me it's just an ordinary tablet.


----------



## iFish (Jun 3, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> I don't get the fuss about the iPad 2...
> 
> To me it's just an ordinary tablet.


You're just an ordinary tablet!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 3, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Okay well I'm not seeing it, or the lol face.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 3, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously, what is so unique about it? Other than a faster browser and A5 processor. I don't find anything worth about it (especially when you have to give up one kidney for this tablet). 

S$888 for an enlarged iPod and priced nearly the same as an iPhone? I'd rather get an iPhone or don't even buy it if I don't even have enough cash; rather than giving up one of my body parts for just $3000.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 3, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correction: One of your body parts you don't need.

Seriously, taking out the second kidney will knock off a few years of your life, but does anybody want to live to 80 years old anyways? Hell does anybody want to live up to 75.


----------



## Zerousen (Jun 3, 2011)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> I don't know the kind of world that we live in anymore. I'd be so glad if the 2012 "World-Destroyed" crap is true. That way, I don't have to hear or see this kind of nonsense.


The world will end when nearly every human being in the world is eaten up by utter stupidity and idiocracy, and the survivors fail to fend themselves from the brainless zombies, which will then end when everyone walks into the ocean to drown themselves, and volcanoes spew all over the world, until the earth is just a big rock.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 3, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably should avoid spawning a debate about how long people should live, want to live, etc. I could probably write you a fairly long paper on my thoughts of how long humans should live, contradicting myself and arguing the entire way.

Selling a kidney is just dumb though. Your body does actually need it. It isn't fatal to lose it, but that doesn't mean that it isn't harmful to a great degree. You should never give away a kidney unless another absolutely needs one of yours to live AND you want to give it to them, or if your an organ donor and hit a stage where they just take it anyways.


----------



## iFish (Jun 3, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, if you think that way, the iPad isn't the tablet for you!

And I was just teasing you~


----------



## Raiser (Jun 3, 2011)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> I am r4ymond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You kidding? All Earth is at the moment is just a big rock with a pest infestation.

On-topic: Although, to me, the kid's decision was highly illogical and just plain stupid, it is his kidney.. and his loss.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 3, 2011)

first thing that came to my mind:iFish


----------



## iFish (Jun 3, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> first thing that came to my mind:iFish


I'm smarter than that.


----------



## hatredg0d (Jun 3, 2011)

thats defiantly messed up. like really kid? lol. i guess i agree that its his body and he can do what he wants, but thats just not right. i guess the only good thing out of it is someone got a black market kidney, and may live a few more years.
i mean i admit, i am materialistic with electronics. but i would never go to this level. if i couldnt afford what i want, i would get a second job, put in overtime, steal it, do whatever. but not sell one of my organs


----------



## Fudge (Jun 3, 2011)

But it's an iPad 2! Thats good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




EDIT: In all seriousness this kid is seriously dumb, and the iPad sucks.


----------



## sputnix (Jun 3, 2011)

Funny how just a couple of hours ago one of my friend's was wondering if he could sell his kidney for some cash.
anywho all I know is I would never do this, and for all things an overpriced piece of mediocre shit of an ipad, but for an asus transfomer however............


----------



## ninditsu (Jun 3, 2011)

maybe he has a failing kidney; therefore, he thought it is only worth the price of an ipad 2


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jun 3, 2011)

Totally not worth it. 

The kid can donate his sperm, but kidney?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 3, 2011)

it happens when u consider the worldly things important and your lack wisdom to decide what is better than the other. Its also due to bad parenting (which could be the case here) as there is lack of comm between child and parent.
i dont deserve to speak about causes though


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 3, 2011)

He sold one of his kidneys just to buy an Ipad 2?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> He sold one of his kidneys just to buy an Ipad 2?


no, he sold it for $3,000. 

then he bought an ipad2


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 3, 2011)

That's...just fine. Now watch them find out that they took more than just a kidney.


----------



## damedus (Jun 3, 2011)

just sell sperm daily at 20 bucks hed get those 3k in no time by doing what he already does everyday on his Ipad2, then just buy the dam kidney back lol


----------



## Langin (Jun 3, 2011)

pffft shame on you kiddo. >.<

When I did read the article I thought Oh MY GOSH. But yeah. Not even I am stupid enough to do that. Except if they give me a Nintendo Stream/Project Café  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And not only that. A brand new 3DS with all upcoming games. Then we have a deal.


----------



## damedus (Jun 3, 2011)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> pffft shame on you kiddo. >.<
> 
> When I did read the article I thought Oh MY GOSH. But yeah. Not even I am stupid enough to do that. Except if they give me a Nintendo Stream/Project Café
> 
> ...


If they offer that, can I sell your kidney so I can get that stuff? I want their payment but I need my kidneys lol Ill gladly give someone else's tho!


----------



## mcr619619 (Jun 3, 2011)

geez,...selling organs for WANTS?...stupid


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 3, 2011)

Only $3k...... dude got ripped off. Black market organs usually go for a bit more than quarter of a years wages even with intermediaries.

Were I less lazy I would drag up one of those game bundle charity threads to quote words along the lines of "generosity naturally comes to all of us but some need a little encouragement/incentive". Maybe that explains the low sums involved.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2011)

You know, I always made a joke about selling my body parts just to afford part of the Apple prices, but damn dude!


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 3, 2011)

*facepalm*
Stupid 17 year olds these days....


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 3, 2011)

yeah!
will he take the ipad 2 with him to hell?


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 3, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What? I never said I wanted his kidney. I meant this guy seriously under-appreciated his body.


----------

